

CmdrTaco resigns from Slashdot - Yoric
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fmeta.slashdot.org%2Fstory%2F11%2F08%2F25%2F1245200%2FRob-CmdrTaco-Malda-Resigns-From-Slashdot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

======
_delirium
submission with a lot of discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2924731>

~~~
Yoric
Ah, thanks, I somehow managed to miss the original submission.

------
Yoric
Note: I've linked to the Google Cache version because Slashdot story seems
down.

